
How MEMS Is Involved in a New Coronavirus Testing Method - rajnathani
https://www.designworldonline.com/how-is-mems-involved-in-coronavirus-testing/
======
rajnathani
Some details about Kurt Petersen [0] who is a pioneer in MEMS technology and
also one of the founders of the company (Cepheid) behind this new coronavirus
testing method.

[0] [https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/kurt-
petersen-2...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/kurt-
petersen-2019-ieee-medal-of-honor-recipient-is-mr-mems)

